# light at the end of the tunnel!



## loobylou22 (Aug 14, 2008)

as you already know my hubby has had a really crap 6 months!

but just a little update and good news! i wanted to share with the people who helped me cope with his break down.

well my hubby is doing really well hes not back at work yet but thats fine we doing ok!
he more or less his usual self (if thats medication or not i dunno)
now for the best bit!

i discoverd that iam 12 weeks pregnant complete and utter shock but couldnt be more pleased it woz a complete accident and i didnt know i was pregnant all way threw my hubby having his ruff patch!
stress with that not very good but bin told every thing is fine and baby due in march
so there really is a light at the end of the tunnel
x


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i am so pleased for you. things work in mysterous ways.
the medication does help. but its a combination of wanting to get better also.
my hubby is so much better on the tablets. different man.
n e way congratuations and take care.


----------



## loobylou22 (Aug 14, 2008)

thank justean x


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats, due in March  I'm pisces.

draconis


----------



## loobylou22 (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah due around 10th march well both me and my hubby are cancer and our son is leo so we gunna ave a rite old mix and match lol
xx


----------

